# fire dunleavvy!!!



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

not really. but how about DONT renew his contract. Make elgin retire and offer dunleavvy BIG money to be our GM. 

DUnleavvy lost the game for us plain and simple. 

I cant believe he nor any of his assistant coaches did not tell cassell he only had 6 seconds left on the shot clock. 

I cant believe he would have ewing in there.

I cant believe he not only would have ewing in there, but have ewing guard someone much taller than him, the hottest three point shooter on the team after not playing really in this series. 

I cant believe he would not only do all the above, but tell ewing to just LET bell get the ball INSIDE the arc. Who cares. just freaking guard the sideline, a whopping 3 feet to guard there so that bell cant get the ball. 

I cant believe he would let mobley play so much when doing so little...its like he figured he did the right thing and sat maggette, but then forgot that when players are killing you you need to take them out. 

I cant believe he would have livingston be the inbounds man from that spot on the floor. How many games have we lost because of livingston turnovers in that exact spot? 

I cant believe the play that was drawn up was brand in the post, with a lob, and not cassell. 

I cant believe he would leave livingston in there who was stinking it up left and right. 

I cant believe we saw the likes of mccarty and ewing in the game, but nothing from singleton. 

I cant believe that every time the suns had a timeout, they scored on such easy plays, but when dunleavvy calls timeouts to draw up plays we turn it over or take a bad shot. 

I cant believe our playoff run is pretty much over. 

Larry brown anyone?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

sorry for the rants guys, but in all my years as a clipper fan, i dont think i have been so depressed/dissapointed/mad at the end of any loss. And thats saying something as the clippers have lost more games than most teams in the league the last 20 years. 

This one was gift wrapped to us on multiple occasions. Dunleavvy plain and simple blew it. 

Maggette if anyone should have been in there guarding bell just so that the height disadvantage was negated. Heck, kaman could have done a better job. Heck, send ewing to greece with chalmers. But no, i dont really blame ewing as much as dunleavvy. Ewing never should have been put in such a situation, and especially without proper instructions.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

I agree 100%. Why and the heck did he play Ewing on that play? We should have $%@$#% fouled! Dunleavy is really fffing up. He just costed us this series!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ya i really didnt think putting ewing, who didnt even play AT ALL in this game, was a good idea.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

I am so depressed right now! I need to get on medication or something. WE HAD THIS GAME!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

AREYOUIN.COM said:


> I agree 100%. Why and the heck did he play Ewing on that play? We should have $%@$#% fouled! Dunleavy is really fffing up. He just costed us this series!



I don't think you could foul. It was pretty much a catch and shoot shot. No time to use the extra foul.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

Why didn't we guard the 3-point line - put all the defenders at the 3 point line! I sitll can't believe we lost!


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

Does anyone think we can win the next two games?????????


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Game 6 should be ours but i'd say game 7 definitely favors Phoenix and the Clips would have to give it everything they possibly have and then some to come away with a W.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

AREYOUIN.COM said:


> Does anyone think we can win the next two games?????????


Im drained..I just dont know.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

nope. 

im going to go work out right now to get rid of some of this negative energy. Im sick to my stomach right now, and my chest hurts.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't blame Dunleavy, I blame luck and Bell.

But I wouldn't mind seeing this:


> not really. but how about DONT renew his contract. Make elgin retire and offer dunleavvy BIG money to be our GM.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

AREYOUIN.COM said:


> Does anyone think we can win the next two games?????????


we still have a shot.

i hope mike dunleavy sees the folly of playing maggette. then, look at how banged up the suns are. nash is drained, i mean really. you saw how awful he was in the stretch. yes i kno marion's a warrior, but that ankle jam might take a toll for a few days. if we hustle and scrap like mad we can take the next two, i think we can really do it. the suns have played like 12 consecutive playoff games, and you have to imagine when the fatigue starts setting. 

now lets start talking about game 6

I HAVE FAITH AND PRIDE IN MY CLIPS


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

were going to lose, lets just go ahead and have some fun with it. LIke have dunleavvy start brand, singleton, mccarty, ewing, livingston and just look at the suns faces when they go out there. 

Well at least we get to end the season at home. Im sure even after the clippers lose thursday, the fans will give the team a big standing ovation for one of the best clipper years in clipper history. 

Thanks dunleavvy for putting this team together, but no thanks to your terrible crunch time coaching.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> I cant believe he nor any of his assistant coaches did not tell cassell he only had 6 seconds left on the shot clock.


Im sure that was the least of their worries. It was one of those moments when you knew about it, but just didnt say it because you didnt think it was THAT important.



> I cant believe he would have ewing in there.


I was thinking the same thing when I saw Ewing come in. However, I can see the logic behind this, because we dont want Radman out there running off screen trying to defend someone. Ewing did a good job, Bell just made a huge shot. Yet another reason to hate Raja Bell.



> I cant believe he would let mobley play so much when doing so little...its like he figured he did the right thing and sat maggette, but then forgot that when players are killing you you need to take them out.


Who else should have been in there? The two man game with Cassell and Brand took everyone else out of the flow of the game. We ran that for about 14 consecutive minutes, that is wayyyy too long, but Cassell and Brand were hitting the shots.



> I cant believe the play that was drawn up was brand in the post, with a lob, and not cassell.


It was a good play, because I dont think anyone was expecting it. Bad pass, but good look.



> I cant believe he would leave livingston in there who was stinking it up left and right.


Livingston was all over anyone he guarded, he HAD to be out there.



> I cant believe our playoff run is pretty much over.


If you think about it, we gave away or should have won 2 games. There is no reason we cant win two in a row, but we need to dominate the boards and play good D on the perimeter.



> Larry brown anyone?


Please, no...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh Jeeze.. I knew this thread was coming... Foul a 98 percent free throw shooting team.. Im sure things would have been different...  He would have gone to the line for sure, as he caught a catch and shoot play.. So the guy made the lucky 3.. Thats the saying.. Live by the 3 and die by it... They made it, and lived to play another 5 minutes.

Mike ran with that line up because of defense, and it was odd.. And didn't work... But thats not the reason the Clippers lost the game. They lost the game because in the end to many bone headed YOUTH mistakes were made. Such as Livingston with his two turnovers. And even the big VET on the team Sam, had so many stupid point costing plays that resulted in Mike actually benching Cassell for a few minutes is what really did this team in. 

Cassell took over and dominated the ball for the majority of the fourth, and overtimes. He did fairly decent for a while. But when he went cold and attempted to force his shots, it only added to the Suns. To many Jump shots, leads to fast breaks for the suns. Thats there biggest strenght. Cassell, even choking with the 8 second violation? Wow. Huge.. HUGE... mistake. 

Mike is the coach sure. He isnt a baby sitter. These guys are on a JR Varsity team, they are NBA professionals. They should know about an 8 second violation. Sam should know that some of those shots were not want Mike wanted and cost the team dearly in the end. Sam was 5 of 13, and missed what 7 three point attempts in the second half? Most of them durning pivital points where a 2 pointer would have gotten the job done and then some.

How about Mobley forgetting that he was supposed to show up to a game tonight? Was it Mikes fault that Mobley shot a mere 5 of 17? 

You can blame whoever you want to on this game? Blame the Rookie PG, the Vet Guard, the coach himself. But the fact is, the coach cant play the game for these guys. They have to figure out somet hings on there own. Welcome to the NBA.

And for the Record.. Good luck finding a better coach than him. Won't happen with the current coaches on the Market.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> not really. but how about DONT renew his contract. Make elgin retire and offer dunleavvy BIG money to be our GM.
> 
> DUnleavvy lost the game for us plain and simple.
> 
> ...



I can't believe someone who has been into the NBA for almost 2 decades didn't know that he only had 6 seconds on the clock.. I did.. I WAS YELLING GO GO GO WHAT ARE YOU DOING! The whole time.. Maybe I should be the vetern PG.

Larry Brown sure turned things around in NY, I'm sure he could do the same here. :no:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

it must be hard for you guys. How many years has it been since you guys have been in the second round of the playoffs? that really sucks. i wouldent be too upset tho. At least you guys are in the playoffs. I wonder how many years it will be for my team to be in the playoffs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

naah...i dont like Larry Brown and id rather not have him at all, if he is going to stand up and leave
like he has with previous teams...

as for the game...i was watching it,when the Suns had the ball with 3 seconds left.. i called my brother who lives down the street, "come watch this"
and he watched, (he is not a Clippers fan) as i showed him the Clipper fans luck,i knew the shot was 
going in ...sucks...but we should have won this....im glad Mike sat down Corey, but did anyone notice how big of a difference their was in the game when Vlad was out hteir for us as opposed to Kaman???
yes, Vlad had 3 fouls, but was it really necessary to sit him down for soo long, maybe bring it james...something geesh...

probably the biggest heartbreak for me as a Clippers fan, so exciting throughout, to just have my heart broken in the end  

and yeah people may say Sam takes stupid shots, BUt atleast hE gets a damn shot off, id rahter a stupid shot than no shot at all and a stupid turnover....(livingstons plays)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> it must be hard for you guys. How many years has it been since you guys have been in the second round of the playoffs? that really sucks. i wouldent be too upset tho. At least you guys are in the playoffs. I wonder how many years it will be for my team to be in the playoffs.



awww  yeah, it feels soo good that the Clips are in the playoffs, like i said from the beggining, im just happy that we are in, everything they are doing now are just bonuses...but damn i try not to get into the games...but its hard not to...we have gotten this far you cant blame us for wanting more 
 

im sure the Hawks can make the playoffs in the near future maybe 6, 7 , 8 seed, just never lose 
hope !!! 
we didnt and look at the Clips now!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> were going to lose, lets just go ahead and have some fun with it. .



I agree with Yamaneko, let's just have some freaking fun. Seriously, lets look at this as a building blocks or experience and lets just support are team, win or lose!!! If we lose game 6, lets just focus on what a great year it has been. We have to really be realistic here, and just be happy we are this deep into the playoffs. It's sort of like the MAVS of 3 years ago, just getting in, but always getting eliminated in the 2nd round. Now they are ready for the finals. I think in two years we have a chance for the championship. I think for some odd reason, the next game, will be our last. But deep down inside, I think we can move it to game 7, and let ELTON and Cassell go nuts.

DIE-HARD CLIPPER FAN HERE!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> not really. but how about DONT renew his contract. Make elgin retire and offer dunleavvy BIG money to be our GM.
> 
> DUnleavvy lost the game for us plain and simple.


NO! The Clipper players lost the game... missed free throws by Brand and Vlad, poor defense by Ewing, missed / forced shots, turnovers, not blocking out / rebounding etc. etc.



> I cant believe he nor any of his assistant coaches did not tell cassell he only had 6 seconds left on the shot clock.


True, but Cassell is a smart vet... he should have known.



> I cant believe he would have ewing in there.
> 
> I cant believe he not only would have ewing in there, but have ewing guard someone much taller than him, the hottest three point shooter on the team after not playing really in this series.
> 
> I cant believe he would not only do all the above, but tell ewing to just LET bell get the ball INSIDE the arc. Who cares. just freaking guard the sideline, a whopping 3 feet to guard there so that bell cant get the ball.


I agree with that one. Not sure why Ewing was in.



> I cant believe he would let mobley play so much when doing so little...its like he figured he did the right thing and sat maggette, but then forgot that when players are killing you you need to take them out.


I agree



> I cant believe he would have livingston be the inbounds man from that spot on the floor. How many games have we lost because of livingston turnovers in that exact spot?
> 
> I cant believe the play that was drawn up was brand in the post, with a lob, and not cassell.


I doubt the play was drawn up for the lob... it looked like he tried the lob because the initial entry pass was denied.



> I cant believe he would leave livingston in there who was stinking it up left and right.


There's this part of the game called DEFENSE! Livingston was the only guy on the court that gave Nash any trouble.



> I cant believe we saw the likes of mccarty and ewing in the game, but nothing from singleton.


I agree.



> I cant believe that every time the suns had a timeout, they scored on such easy plays, but when dunleavvy calls timeouts to draw up plays we turn it over or take a bad shot.


Dunleavy cant take the shots for them... if a player takes a bad shot, it aint his fault. 



> I cant believe our playoff run is pretty much over.


Giving up already? Pathetic.



> Larry brown anyone?


HELL NO!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont care about any of this crap right now!!! We lost the game and thats the bottom line.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

I am at work right now and I feel horrible about the game from last night. I cannot even consentrate in the things that I am doing. Yes we lost a really hard game but we need to remember that this is the best season that we have had as Clipper fans and that we need to stay strong. I have been a Clipper fan since I was 10 years old and I have never felt as happy for the Clippers as I feel this year. Yes there were some dumb mistakes, but if you think about it pretty much the whole team made mistakes that could have won the game. I don't think that you can blame one person for this lost. Now the series is not over. We cannot give up like the Lakers did when they played the suns. We as fans need to stay strong and put everything in the past and look at the next game. I believe that we can win the next game for these reasons.

1 We are at home.
2 The last 2 losses that we have had against Phoenix were games that we could have won but we gave them away due to our inexperice and bad coaching.
3 Cassel is not just going to quit and let phoenix win
4 EB always wanted to be in the playoffs and if you have seen the games he does not want to loose. He gives it all that he has, and I also do not think that he will just quit. He has been waiting too long to just quit like a Laker.
4 I don't think that Phoenix will be as lucky 
5 I don't think that the Clippers can make as many stupid mistakes as they did in another game


So guys cheer up. The series is not over. We win game 6 and take it back to Phoenix where anything can go


GO CLIPPERS GO :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

EVERYBODY on the team has failed us in this series from Dunleavy on down.
How have we not won this series 4-1?
Game 1 is the only game we could arguably have found a way to lose.
There are going to be some long, sleepless nights this summer for every player and fan of the team starting either Thursday or Monday night, because despite holding a commanding advantage Phoenix hasn't come out and really put a beating on our team once. Not even ONCE.
We probably can't win a series with the Suns if they have Stoudamire and Thomas, but without them -- this is the rare case of a team going out and doing everything possible to LOSE a series they should win.

All the good feeling from the season is being erased by a group that suddenly very much resembles the Same Old Clippers.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Dunleavy is the reason the Clippers are even remotely good. Without him it would have been another lottery pick this year. 

I am still completely unconvinced that Cassell would have done any better on that last possession. I would have put Ewing in too. McCarty is better on defense than Singleton. About the foul situation, since it was "catch and shoot", all the Suns would have to do is pretend like they are going to take a shot (Cassell style) and they would get three free throws. Then everybody would be saying "FIRE DUNLEAVY! I can't believe he just gave the Suns three free throws!"

And can you imagine if they made the three and got the foul?

Jeez...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ewing didnt even contest the shot. We should have had a bigger guy on him.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Ewing didnt even contest the shot. We should have had a bigger guy on him.


That's Ewing's fault. Based on what Dunleavy knew (that Ewing is a much better defender than Cassell, usually) he made the right decision. Ewing's lack of experience is probably what did them in, but Dunleavy took a pretty good gamble...it just didn't pay off.

I hope most people realize that if it wasn't for Dunleavy there would as of now be no Brand, Mobley, or Cassell. Soon Kaman would be gone too. If they were to fire him, I honestly believe this team would go straight back to hell before the next season is even over. You can look forward to plenty more lotteries.

Clippers fans need to look at the bigger picture and remember how dismal this team has been for so long. Two years ago you all would have been unbelievably excited just to make the playoffs, even if it meant getting swept in the first round. We have gotten spoiled very quickly...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if ewing was out there, why put him on bell? Why not on nash? He should not have been assigned to the best three point shooter this series on the team, thats for sure. 

No one is saying dunleavvy isnt a good gm and knows how to make good trades and get good free agents. Thats what id want him to be full time for us. 

I dont think wed go to the lottery next year with addleman or larry brown, and dunleavvy as our GM. 

I dont think were spoiled. I think its just when were gift wrapped games, no matter what position were in, i expect that we accept the gift and not blow it on boneheadedness.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I like Dunleavy as a defensive coach and creating good chemistry but he shuffles to many players and he is a poor offensive coach. I dont think Ewing should have fouled the way Bell caught it but I dont think there smallest player should be on Bell and he didnt play and he is a rookie. Why not put Ross or Livingston on him?

The 8 second violation was huge for the Clippers coaching staff, that's mainly on the assistant coaches they need to tell Dunleavy to tell the team.

But the Clippers offense always goes bad at the end of games because all they do is try to throw the ball to EB and everyone stands around get some damm movement. Remeber how Portland couldnt score in Game 7 aganist the Lakers it was because of the same thing. Run a damm play or have a damm offesnse. You cant score aganist any body with no movement. They have had a huge amount of offensive stalls since Dunleavy has been the coach this really needs to be addressed.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

good analysis starbury, i agree...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Rick Adelman is available, he's probably one of the top offensive coaches in the league and if he has defensive players, he's proven to be able to use them more than adequately.

I honestly believe if we had Adelman instead of Dunleavy, we would've won the Pacific this year with 50+ wins.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Personally I have never liked Dunleavy, but I do give him rep on drawing shape into the franchise through game style play and team gathering and all. But frankly, the Clips only best game was playoff opening game1 versus Denver. We came out with a lot of intensity and executed good, the worse was the game7 versus sun, no D, no intensity, it was like we came in to loose, wtf.
:curse: :whoknows: :cheers:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Clippers fans need to look at the bigger picture and remember how dismal this team has been for so long. Two years ago you all would have been unbelievably excited just to make the playoffs, even if it meant getting swept in the first round. We have gotten spoiled very quickly...


It's more like setting the standards higher. Being used to losing doesn't mean you should settle for less than what these clippers are capable of. Saying 'at least this, at least that' is just wimping out.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

cadarn said:


> It's more like setting the standards higher. Being used to losing doesn't mean you should settle for less than what these clippers are capable of. Saying 'at least this, at least that' is just wimping out.


I dont think he is settling on last year. Did anyone expect us to be 1 game away from the WCF? Probably not..Therefore, Dunleavy exceeded all of our expectations. Its not going to happen anyways so we might as well stop talking about.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Just one last thing DaFranchise before we stop talking about it ...

*I* would like a better coach, but at this point, I can't think of a better coach and I believe in 'unity and consistency' for a while. So, let's not fire him yet but do not extend his contract. (There's no one knocking on his door after this Playoff season --- a repeat of his leadership in the Lakers' and Portland Playoffs --- not much improvement shown in his decision-making --- doesn't know his players' strengths and weaknesses.)

AT this point, the guys have learned his system, know how inconsistent he is and know how stubborn and infexible he is so they have learned how to work with him. At this point, to bring in a new system, IMO, would be defeating and we would not get back to the Playoffs next year (at least with the coaches that are available out there).

HOPEFULLY, Dunleavy has learned something from the beating the press has given him. Hopefully, he knows that he can NOT play favoritism, cannot be dogmatic about his game plan, will recognize when a player does not have it that night, will accept OUR style and not try to change it to match our opponent's style on any given night, will use a set starting line up and STICK with it long enough for the guys to know how many minutes they have to get into the flow of the game and after that he will know when they don't have it. (I'd say about an 8-man rotation would be great.)

Hmmm ... how about the former Heat coach, VanGundy, for future consideration?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Just one last thing DaFranchise before we stop talking about it ...
> 
> *I* would like a better coach, but at this point, I can't think of a better coach and I believe in 'unity and consistency' for a while. So, let's not fire him yet but do not extend his contract. (There's no one knocking on his door after this Playoff season --- a repeat of his leadership in the Lakers' and Portland Playoffs --- not much improvement shown in his decision-making --- doesn't know his players' strengths and weaknesses.)
> 
> ...


That is definitely fair. Im not a huge Dunleavy fan. I questioned his substitution patterns all season. However, you cant deny what he has done for this franchise over the last few years.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> I dont think he is settling on last year. Did anyone expect us to be 1 game away from the WCF? Probably not..Therefore, Dunleavy exceeded all of our expectations. Its not going to happen anyways so we might as well stop talking about.



I dont get it..... Your right Dafranchise... Were talking about one game seven away from playing Dallas for the WCF.. First time in Clipper history? First time in Clipper history they are not the joke of the NBA... the butt end of a punch line... Now they are considered a threat in the west, and were *****ing because we all think we know better on how to coach a team that he put together himself? Do I think he is the best coach? Not really. But I think he is far above average as a coach, and the pool is very shallow to pick from.

If he can do this in the second year of a very unhealthy roster, imagine what the guy will do when we start filling in the little holes, and actually has a healthy team for most of the regular season. Then everyone here will be kissing his ***.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If the Clippers had VanGundy, and he choked away game seven vs the pistons like he did last season, everyone would still be saying the exact same thing...

It's kind like that kids book if you give a mouse a cookie....... 

No one is even satisfied even if it's a break out season and one of the best in Clippers history.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I dont get it..... Your right Dafranchise... Were talking about one game seven away from playing Dallas for the WCF.. First time in Clipper history? First time in Clipper history they are not the joke of the NBA... the butt end of a punch line... Now they are considered a threat in the west, and were *****ing because we all think we know better on how to coach a team that he put together himself? Do I think he is the best coach? Not really. But I think he is far above average as a coach, and the pool is very shallow to pick from.
> 
> If he can do this in the second year of a very unhealthy roster, imagine what the guy will do when we start filling in the little holes, and actually has a healthy team for most of the regular season. Then everyone here will be kissing his ***.


Damn, we are seeing eye to eye on this one. I dont get it either. He has built this team to where it is now. Im happy with the teams' progression and I dont see why we need to change. Isnt our goal to be better every year. Well, Dunleavy has done that and more. Im not saying I dont question some of his substitution patterns or offensive schemes but the fact is no matter who are coach was I guarantee we would question his coaching abilities as well.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If the Clippers had VanGundy, and he choked away game seven vs the pistons like he did last season, everyone would still be saying the exact same thing...
> 
> It's kind like that kids book if you give a mouse a cookie.......
> 
> No one is even satisfied even if it's a break out season and one of the best in Clippers history.


Agree. I guess everyone expected us to win the championship and since we didnt Dunleavy is to blame. Im getting so sick of defending a guy who gave us the best season in CLips history. By the way our future looks bright and who do we have to thank for that....Mr. Dunleavy. Great job..People who are calling for his head have no idea.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Keep Dunleavy, get Cassell ready to coach. After 2 seasons, make Dunleavy GM, Cassell head coach.

Adelman is a very intruiging option though. We've seen that the Clips can clearly play and thrive in an uptempo fast pace offense. But I wouldn't want the Clips to lose the defense they've built up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Agree. I guess everyone expected us to win the championship and since we didnt Dunleavy is to blame. Im getting so sick of defending a guy who gave us the best season in CLips history. By the way our future looks bright and who do we have to thank for that....Mr. Dunleavy. Great job..People who are calling for his head have no idea.



Preach it. I hate having to defend Dunleavy. What other coach has made Sterling spend money? He will be kept, whether as GM or as coach in the future.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, again, no one here in their right mind would say dunleavvy hasnt done more for this organization than anyone else in the last 20 years, but arguably its been the personell moves, not necessarily the coaching that has gotten it done. Hes gone after the right guys, discovered cheap talent, gotten sterling to make a practice facility. Make him our GM already. isnt elgin like 70 something? Time for him to retire. Then lets bring in brown, van gundy or addleman. If they start tanking, which i dont see happening with this good roster, oh well, dunleavvy goes back into his old role. 

I would like to see cassell as perhaps a player/coach though the next couple of years to see how he will turn out. Remember WAY back in the day how there were player/coaches in the nba, and other sports like baseball? who was the last one in basketball? Was it tree rollins?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Yeah, again, no one here in their right mind would say dunleavvy hasnt done more for this organization than anyone else in the last 20 years, but arguably its been the personell moves, not necessarily the coaching that has gotten it done. Hes gone after the right guys, discovered cheap talent, gotten sterling to make a practice facility. Make him our GM already. isnt elgin like 70 something? Time for him to retire. Then lets bring in brown, van gundy or addleman. If they start tanking, which i dont see happening with this good roster, oh well, dunleavvy goes back into his old role.
> 
> I would like to see cassell as perhaps a player/coach though the next couple of years to see how he will turn out. Remember WAY back in the day how there were player/coaches in the nba, and other sports like baseball? who was the last one in basketball? Was it tree rollins?


So you are saying bring in one of those coaches and if they fail bring back Dunleavy. That is the worst plan I have ever heard. That is ludicrous....not the rapper. That doesnt make sense at all. Have you been drinking? I dont like the idea of player/coach. No player will have enough time or energy to play the role as coach and player. Think about all the game preparation as a coach plus the responsibilities as player. I could go through them for you but I would be typing for days.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

universal! said:


> Keep Dunleavy, get Cassell ready to coach. After 2 seasons, make Dunleavy GM, Cassell head coach.


Now thats what Im talking about. We need to groom Sam just like Nellie did with Avery. Then Dunleavy can move up to GM. We need continuity in this franchise something we have lacked in the past.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Now thats what Im talking about. We need to groom Sam just like Nellie did with Avery. Then Dunleavy can move up to GM. We need continuity in this franchise something we have lacked in the past.


I think every Clips fan wishes for this, but will management go for it? Anyone see any potential problems with this plan?

I wonder if Elgin Baylor can work with players. Didn't the Clips have Kareem (or was it Elgin himself?) in to try to teach Olowakandi (like the Lakers do now with Bynum). Is Elgin too old? He seems pretty fit.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

universal! said:


> I wonder if Elgin Baylor can work with players. Didn't the Clips have Kareem (or was it Elgin himself?) in to try to teach Olowakandi (like the Lakers do now with Bynum). Is Elgin too old? He seems pretty fit.


I think I remember hearing during a game something about him going up against the players, and then stopping because it would discourage them.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> So you are saying bring in one of those coaches and if they fail bring back Dunleavy. That is the worst plan I have ever heard. That is ludicrous....not the rapper.


Your reply is ludicrous because it does not have any kind of fact based refute. If youre going to challenge something someone says and call it names, at least back it up with why you think that way. I proposed something that is very logical. 1. Put Dunleavvy in the position that he has had his hands all over since he got here, GM...something that he has done wonderful for us at. 2. Hire either A. one of the best clipper coaches of the last 20 years (brown) or B. a well respected coach who has a run and gun style that would fit with the Clipper personnell. and then 3. On the off chance that one of those coaches fails, which is unlikely with such a great team (alvin gentry might be able to take this team to the playoffs), then thats the worst case scenario: you just have dunlavvy step in as coach a la Riley in Miami. So I came up with a plan that has nothing but positives, and the WORST case scenario is just the situation we have now, and thats ludicrous? Again, if youre not going to try to back up your name calling, just dont do it in the first place. 



> I dont like the idea of player/coach. No player will have enough time or energy to play the role as coach and player. Think about all the game preparation as a coach plus the responsibilities as player. I could go through them for you but I would be typing for days.


Youre surely entitled to your opinion of not liking that idea. But you cannot say that "no" player has the time and energy. First of all, its already been said that cassell is like a coach out there on the floor. Next year his playing time will decrease. The Clippers would still have the same number of assistants, so its not like he would have to take up the responsibilities of one of them. He would just be an addition. And you also cannot say that "no player" has the time and energy. This was a common occurrance back in the day. Bill russell won two titles as a HEAD coach/player i believe. Phil jackson was a player coach. And as recent as tree rollins was a player/assistant. In doing research on this i even found that bill simmons wants cassell to be the HEAD coach/player. http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060524

All im suggesting is allowing him to be a player/assistant coach the next two years. Even The dallas coach was an assistant before head coach. If sam has to wait until he retires to start his training that puts his head coaching possibilities back a few years.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

cadarn said:


> I think I remember hearing during a game something about him going up against the players, and then stopping because it would discourage them.


What do you mean discourage? Would the players not play hard against Elgin, or would he harp on them too much....or something else?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Your reply is ludicrous because it does not have any kind of fact based refute. If youre going to challenge something someone says and call it names, at least back it up with why you think that way. I proposed something that is very logical. 1. Put Dunleavvy in the position that he has had his hands all over since he got here, GM...something that he has done wonderful for us at. 2. Hire either A. one of the best clipper coaches of the last 20 years (brown) or B. a well respected coach who has a run and gun style that would fit with the Clipper personnell. and then 3. On the off chance that one of those coaches fails, which is unlikely with such a great team (alvin gentry might be able to take this team to the playoffs), then thats the worst case scenario: you just have dunlavvy step in as coach a la Riley in Miami. So I came up with a plan that has nothing but positives, and the WORST case scenario is just the situation we have now, and thats ludicrous? Again, if youre not going to try to back up your name calling, just dont do it in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, I never called you any names. I simply stated that your IDEA NOT YOU was ludicrous and was way far fetched. It will never happen. Do you dream of these ideas? I dont get it. It will never happen. Yes, Sam is a coach on the floor but he is the floor leader not the HEAD COACH. Im saying give Sam a 2 yr deal then move him to assistant coach for a year then let him take over for Dunleavy. Then your plan can go into affect and Dunleavy will be our GM.
I hate to break it to you but we are not living in the Bill Russell era. When I said "no player has time and energy", I meant that there is simply not enough time for a player to assume starting PG duties as well as head coach responsibilities. 
So now we listen to Bill Simmons. Simmons is the same one who bashed the Clips before and during the season. 
Alvin Gentry? That had to be a joke.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i didnt say you called me a name, i said that you called my theory a name....I also never said that I think it was a high possibility it happens. Ive said throughout this thread that these are just my opinions, and nothing else will happen other than dunleavvy being resigned. So basically im saying the same thing you are, but you really went off on my "ideas." 

I also did not expect Cassell to be starting next year, i figured livingston would. In that situation i think it would be perfect for Cassell to be an assistant coach a la tree rollins was the last couple years of his career recently. Bill Russell was back in the day, but he was the head coach..in the past 20 years there have been a few player/ASSISTANT coahces. I just used the russell thing as an extreme...someone was a HEAD coach, AND player, AND won the championship, if im reading the story correctly. 

I thought it was quite amazing that simmons had the basically same idea as me, not that we should "listen" to him, but it just shows that it must not be as ludicrous as face value, if other paid journalists have the same idea. He admits it would never happen, as do i, but these are just, 'in a perfect world" scenarios. 

Alvin Gentry yes i think might be able to take this team to the playoffs. Who knows. Look on paper the clipper lineup and compare it to the teams in the west. If you take out the factor of coaching, the clippers are top 3 perhaps in the entire west. It would take a REALLY REALLY bad coach to get that team out of the playoffs.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Stop arguing, it's just basketball.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Stop arguing, it's just basketball.


Hahah....Thats what these boards are for. It wouldnt be any fun if we kissed each others a$$ everyday.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Sam is already an assistant coach unofficially. I thought you wanted him to be head coach. Now it sounds like you want him to be assistant coach. Im ok with that cuz he was acting like an assistant coach all year. 
By the way Tree Rollins was not nearly as important on the floor as Sam. Tree hardly played that year. He averaged a whole 1 ppg. Playing behind Shaq he had plenty of time to be an assistant on the bench. Sam is still going to get significant minutes.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Just amazing. I agree, its luke and bell that made the clipppers loose. Wow


----------

